# [OFF] Une gentoo à terre...

## Enlight

Bon voilà le drame s'est produit hier soir, mon pc est décédé dans la fleur de l'âge... freeze de l'écran, hard reboot et même plus de BIOS   :Crying or Very sad:  Alors je me dit, c'est sûr qu'il a jamais été rock-stable (cf un thread qu'on connait tous)  et que je vais pas m'acharner des heures à lui faire du bouche à bouche...

Bref donc j'aimerai changer le trio RAM/MOBO/CPU, je suis allé sur prixdunet.com en quête d'athlon-64 X2 ou de 2 optérons (un vieux rêve de NUMA et de sa bande passante de ouf)... et les prix ont brisé tous les espoirs que mon petit être nourissait... évidemment je pourrais vendre ma caisse, ne manger qu'un jour sur 2 etc... mais je suis pas sur que ce soit viable sur le long terme.

Voilà donc sachant que je tournais au barton 2500+@3200+ et que de meilleures perfs m'aideraient grandement à faire le deuil de l'objêt qui m'a permis tant d'eveil, qu'est ce que vous me conseilleriez? les amd64 "tout court" ne m'ont pas l('air de tourner tellement mieux qu'un bon vieil athlon, où bien? Et aux niveau des compiles, c'est pas plus long?

Ah et tant que j'y suis, il me semble qu'un profile hardened ne tue pas les perfs sur amd64, mais est-ce valable en mode 32 bits? Tous les registres sont-ils accessibles en mode 32 bits?

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bon voilà le drame s'est produit hier soir, mon pc est décédé dans la fleur de l'âge

 

*larme de compassion*   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Voilà donc sachant que je tournais au barton 2500+@3200+ et que de meilleures perfs m'aideraient grandement à faire le deuil de l'objêt qui m'a permis tant d'eveil, qu'est ce que vous me conseilleriez? les amd64 "tout court" ne m'ont pas l('air de tourner tellement mieux qu'un bon vieil athlon, où bien? Et aux niveau des compiles, c'est pas plus long?

 

Le amd64 est tout à fait praticable, mais je constate que ça reste assez jeune, pas mal de choses sont plus buggées qu'en x86. En tout cas, je te déconseille de prendre du X2 pour l'instant, car pas mal de monde a l'air d'avoir des emmerdes avec ça...  :Confused: 

Pour les perfs, si tu prends un athlon 64, essaie de prendre un truc bien balèze. De mon côté j'ai un turion64@1,6GHz sur mon portable et c'est quand même pas ultra folichon question vitesse de compilation (peut-être est-ce aussi du au DD 5400tpm...). Voilà je peux pas t'en dire beaucoup plus...

En tout cas, c'est toujours sympa de choper du matos!   :Wink: 

----------

## UB|K

toutes mes condoléances   :Sad: 

pour la question des perfs, tu seras clairement pas perdant au change surtout au niveau des compilations (à part pour la glibc qui met sa vie à compiler: si j'ai bien compris le principe d'un profile multilib, ça compile une fois en 64bits et une fois en 32bits et si tu rajoutes le problème nptl/linux-thread, ça vire à l'orgie!). Bref, pour ma part, j'ai bien noté un gain de perfs lors de l'update athlon@2500+ -> amd64@3500+ après, pour le gain de perfs hors compile, c'est moins flagrant.

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> mais je constate que ça reste assez jeune, pas mal de choses sont plus buggées qu'en x86

 

mouais, vite fait alors! Je trouve au contraire que l'archi X86_64 arrive à pleine maturité et qu'il n'y a plus grand chose qui ne marche pas, en fait, à part l'éternel problème du plugin flash (et là, on peut espérer que ça change avec l'arrivée de flashpalyer8) et les applis mono (mcs pas encore officiellement au point pour amd64 mais ça passe), je vois pas de soucis particuliers.

Pour la question, hardened/32bits, j'en ai aucune idée.

Voila, sinon, je profite de ce thread pour t'envoyer au casse pipe sur Glibc overlay with amd64 performance patches, où j'ai pas encore eu le courage l'entrainer ma config!

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> .. évidemment je pourrais vendre ma caisse

 

ça c'est un vrai choix quand à l'avenir, tu as tout mon soutien!

----------

## Adrien

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> (à part pour la glibc qui met sa vie à compiler: si j'ai bien compris le principe d'un profile multilib, ça compile une fois en 64bits et une fois en 32bits et si tu rajoutes le problème nptl/linux-thread, ça vire à l'orgie!)

 

+1

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   mais je constate que ça reste assez jeune, pas mal de choses sont plus buggées qu'en x86 
> 
> mouais, vite fait alors! Je trouve au contraire que l'archi X86_64 arrive à pleine maturité et qu'il n'y a plus grand chose qui ne marche pas, en fait, à part l'éternel problème du plugin flash (et là, on peut espérer que ça change avec l'arrivée de flashpalyer8) et les applis mono (mcs pas encore officiellement au point pour amd64 mais ça passe), je vois pas de soucis particuliers.

 

Je suis peut-être un peu exigeant, c'est vrai mais bon je trouve que c'est quand même moins solide qu'en x86. Déjà le problème de flash, des petites prises de tête avec splashutils, y'a plus de paquets en ~arch, et j'ai eu beaucoup plus souvent des problèmes (pas forcément graves) en upgradant mes kernel sur amd64 que sur x86. D'ailleurs le dernier en date est bien chiant.

Mais bon je cherche pas du tout à décourager Enlight, au contraire, c'est juste pour donner quelques impressions.

----------

## Anthyme

Les athlon64 comparé au athlonXP ont de gros avantages a part les 64bits encore un peu "gadget" (perso je suis en system x86).

Il on les instruction sse sse2 et pour les plus recent sse3 ce qui fait qu'ils ratrappent les P4 dans les logiciel où les athlon XP était en retard...

de plus un athlon64x2 sous gentoo ca dechir sa maman   :Smile:  je l'ai overclocké un 3800+ 2x2,5GHz soit 5GHz de puissance pour compiler ... et bin ca va carement vite ! je n'ai plus peur de QT4   :Laughing: 

un ptit serveur distcc et hop tout le monde compile chez lui   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

oki c'est parti alors pour un amd64 single core :

restent :

- socket 939 je présume?

- plutôt un optéron 1**?

- Des noms de cartes mères testées et approuvées par vos soins? (il me faut le support sata)

Pour ce qui est de vendre ma caisse je crois que ça me priverais assez vite de toute source de revenu   :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> socket 939 je présume?

 

Sans hésiter, oui!   :Smile: 

Pour le reste, je sais pô...

----------

## Anthyme

pour le sse3 certain amd64 "entrée de game" n'ont pas le sse3 (core manchester)

en général la seul difference entre amd64 et opteron est le cache et encore ... pas tout le temps...

Moi j'ai une epox nf4 9NPA+Ultra j'en suis tres satisfait sous linux

petit résumé :

socket 939

4 port DDR

3 pci expressx1

1 pci expressx16

3 pci

4 port serial ata version 2 (!!)

1 gigabit lan

2 firewire

10 USB2

je n'ai pas testé la carte son intégré sous nux (j'en ai une autre en pci bien mieu  :Smile:  )

----------

## titix

Pour la carte mère, je ne jure que par ABIT. Excellent matériel, fiable et performant.

----------

## Enlight

Question bête, mais des fois qu'il me prenderait l'envie de piquer le sac d'une viieille :mregreen: les athlons dual core, ça n'a pas la bande passante de 2 optérons + NUMA?

----------

## Anthyme

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Question bête, mais des fois qu'il me prenderait l'envie de piquer le sac d'une viieille :mregreen: les athlons dual core, ça n'a pas la bande passante de 2 optérons + NUMA?

 

Excelante question !

A vrai dire je n'en sait rien !

Mais sachant que les nouveaux amd64 ont un acces direct a la ram (sans passer par le chipset) à tres haute vitesse, je ne sait pas si cela fait une différence significative

----------

## UB|K

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> - socket 939 je présume?

 

voui (je sais plus pourquoi, mais c'est la conclusion de mes recherches lors de mon passage à amd64)

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> - Des noms de cartes mères testées et approuvées par vos soins? (il me faut le support sata)

 

Alors, je suis extrêmement content de ma MSI K8T neo2-FIR:

-chip via K8T800 pro (j'aime pas les chip nvidia)

-4 port SATAII: 2 sur le southbrigde via et 2 sur un controleur promise (zero pb de support ds le kernel)

-audio AC'97 (7.1) et gigabit ethernet intégrés et parfaitement supportés

-une sortie audio SPDIF (RCA + fibre optique pour quand je vendrais ma caisse afin d'acheter un vrai ampli!)

-4 DDR400, et tout le bordel nécessaire pour USB2, firewire etc...

-un port AGP et 5PCI(comme j'ai pas l'impression que tu compte changer la carte vidéo... il existe des cartes agp8x + pci express au cas où)

-je sais pas ce que ça donne en RAID mais à priori, pas de problèmes.

-dispo pour à peu près 75

Et j'ai jamais eu de problème avec ce matos.

----------

## Adrien

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   - socket 939 je présume? 
> 
> voui (je sais plus pourquoi, mais c'est la conclusion de mes recherches lors de mon passage à amd64)

 

Entre autres, ça laisse la porte ouverte si tu veux remplacer ton monocore par un dual core...

----------

## UB|K

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Entre autres, ça laisse la porte ouverte si tu veux remplacer ton monocore par un dual core...

 

Voila, c'était pour les possibilités d'update que j'étais arrivé à cette conclusion. Merci de rafraichir ma mémoire!

----------

## Enlight

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -un port AGP et 5PCI(comme j'ai pas l'impression que tu compte changer la carte vidéo... il existe des cartes agp8x ...

 

Très bien vu!

Par contre pour être off dans mon propre topic, actuellment, j'ai une carte wifi à base de chipset marvell, déjà en x86 c'est la grosse m... si je prends une avec chipset ralink comme dans le topic de yoyo, ça pasera bien?

edit : sinon nforce3 vs nforece 4??? j'ai l'impression qu'avec le nforce 4 y'a jamais d'AGP, c'est véritable ou j'ai juste pas eu de chance dans mes recherches?

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> si je prends une avec chipset ralink comme dans le topic de yoyo, ça pasera bien?

 

J'ai testé une fois une carte PCMCIA à base de ralink sur mon amd64 et ça a marché sans problèmes. Il me semble que le rt2500 (le module) est en ~amd64.

----------

## Talosectos

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   si je prends une avec chipset ralink comme dans le topic de yoyo, ça pasera bien? 
> 
> J'ai testé une fois une carte PCMCIA à base de ralink sur mon amd64 et ça a marché sans problèmes. Il me semble que le rt2500 (le module) est en ~amd64.

 

+++

J'utilise aussi une carte pcmcia avec un rt2500, et ça marche vraiment bien en WEP ou en WPA. Ralink! Ralink!

----------

## widan

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> ou de 2 optérons (un vieux rêve de NUMA et de sa bande passante de ouf)... et les prix ont brisé tous les espoirs que mon petit être nourissait...

 

C'est sûr, les machines bi-Opteron (ou bi-Xeon d'ailleurs) font rêver, mais il y a aussi les inconvénients : le prix évidemment (des procos, mais aussi de la CM, de la RAM registered, d'un boitier assez grand pour accueillir une CM EATX, d'une alim suffisamment costaud pour tenir le choc, ...)

Et puis aussi le refroidissement des procos et du boîtier, et le bruit engendré par celui-ci... Quelques témoignages ici:

 *Quote:*   

> Bon déja, niveau bruit c'est atroce, au début, ca va, mais dès que ca chauffe, donc en environ 1 minute, les ventilos se mettent à tourner a fond, et la, ca couvre meme ma voix. Enfin, je doit parler plus fort pour etre bien entendu.

 

Ou ici:

 *Quote:*   

> You can see from the pictures below, the Opteron air coolers are quite large. These heatsinks are manufactured by Ajigo and are model number MF043-044. They weigh in at 450 grams (just under 1 pound), have a fan speed range of 3050~6000 RPM, and can produce up to 46 dBA of noise.
> 
> This is not an acceptable noise level for someone that has at least three computers running at all times, most with the side panels removed. The system is a screamer, speed-wise, and produces quite a bit of heat.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Donc il faut envisager d'entrée de jeu le watercooling si on veut pouvoir dormir avec le PC allumé.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Question bête, mais des fois qu'il me prenderait l'envie de piquer le sac d'une viieille :mregreen: les athlons dual core, ça n'a pas la bande passante de 2 optérons + NUMA?

 

Non. Un seul contrôleur mémoire partagé par les 2 cores, donc la même bande passante mémoire qu'un Athlon64 normal.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> edit : sinon nforce3 vs nforece 4??? j'ai l'impression qu'avec le nforce 4 y'a jamais d'AGP, c'est véritable ou j'ai juste pas eu de chance dans mes recherches?

 

Jamais d'AGP avec un nF4 (mais par contre un ventilo de chipset généralement assez bruyant et pénible - en tout cas sur les cartes Asus), et jamais de PCI-Express avec un nF3.

----------

## Enlight

Je viens de trouver un lien hyper intéressant : http://cr.yp.to/hardware/build-20060107.html (c'est le site de D.J. Bernstein, l'auteur de qmail, DJBDNS, etc...)

Par contre il recommande dela RAM ECC, ok pourquoi pas, mais je ne trouve nulle part quelque chose disant que l'A8V d'asus ou le via K8T800 pro gère les corrections d'erreur... Quelqu'un y conais quelque chose au sujêt?

----------

## Delvin

le controleur memoire des amd64 est directement dans le cpu, la carte mére n'influe que donc trés peu la dessus et le ECC-Registred, a part la correction d'erreur, je ne pense pas que ca apporte vraiment grand chose

enfin si quelqu'un a testé avec et sans il saura peut etre répondre

je sais qu'elle est obligatoire pour les athlon FX (qui coutent deja horiblement cher), mais pas pour les normaux

----------

## GaMeS

Pour ma part j'ai un core venice 3200+ 64 de chez AMD :p

Je tourne sous gentoo depuis ce temps la et j'ai pas eut de problème majeure (a part comme tu le disais problème avec le flash)

C'est vrai que par contre le 64 bits est encore gadjet mais il vas se développé au fil du temps.

Peu de logiciel accepte aujourd'hui le 64bits

----------

## widan

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> le controleur memoire des amd64 est directement dans le cpu, la carte mére n'influe que donc trés peu la dessus et le ECC-Registred, a part la correction d'erreur, je ne pense pas que ca apporte vraiment grand chose

 

Pour l'ECC, détection et correction d'erreur (surtout utile pour les serveurs et les machines avec beaucoup de RAM, car la probabilité d'une erreur est plus grande avec la quantité de RAM). Pour la RAM registered, ça permet de limiter la charge capacitive sur le bus mémoire (une barrette de RAM registered a des buffers et une PLL pour régénérer le signal d'horloge, donc n'impose qu'une seule charge sur le bus par barrette au lieu d'une charge par puce mémoire) et donc de gérer plus de barrettes de façon fiable, mais au prix d'un peu plus de latence, et d'un coût plus élevé.

Normalement tous les Athlon 64 peuvent utiliser de la RAM ECC. Le bios de ma CM a une option "Master ECC enable", mais j'ai pas de RAM ECC pour tester. Par contre la RAM registered est réservée aux Opterons (et au FX-51) en socket 940. Les processeurs en socket 939 utilisent de la RAM unbuffered (la RAM normale, non registered). En pratique, la RAM ECC non-registered n'est pas quelque chose de très courant...

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> je sais qu'elle est obligatoire pour les athlon FX (qui coutent deja horiblement cher), mais pas pour les normaux

 

Les Athlon FX récents (ceux qui sont sur socket 939) utilisent de la RAM unbuffered. Le FX-51 (peut être aussi le FX-53, je me souviens plus) est sur socket 940, comme un Opteron, et donc utilise de la RAM registered. Après, vu le prix des procos, je pense pas que le prix de la RAM soit vraiment un problème...

----------

## Delvin

merci des precisions   :Very Happy: 

je ne connaissais pas bien la spécificité des ces différents types de RAM

pour finir d'apres moi c'est le colonel moutarde avec la chambre à air dans le local des manches à balais (désolé ...)

en gros la RAM normal suffit me trompe-je encore une fois ?

----------

## apocryphe

Enlight

tu ne nous dis pas ton budget, c'est un peu domage !

----------

## Enlight

Disons jusqu'à 700, mais si je peux faire moins c'est bien aussi  :Mr. Green: 

Après les dilemmes c'est genre 3800+ avez 2*512 de L2 ou l'optéron juste au dessus avec 2* 1Mo. Comment je fais si je veux plus 2 disques durs sata par la suite etc..., bref je creuse un peu pour pas me planter.

Et sinon pour le côté pas rationnel des choses, ni Abit ni corsair niveau marques, c'était surement de la malchance, mais j'en ai trop bavé avec...

La bête sera supposée tourner 'en permanence, d'où l'intérêt que je porte à l'ECC, ainsi qu'au silence. Les o/c avec les sèche cheveux de chez noiseblocker je préfère éviter (surtout que j'ai déjà explosé un S4... quand tu lance mprime et que tu revient et que ça pue le cramé chez toi ben t'as peur) donc silence en priorité après si c'est froid et silencieux pourquoi pas un o/c mais c'est pas prioritaire.

@Delvin: par contre c'est pas un controleur RAM, mais un controleur DDR, par exemple si tu as du dual channel, l'abstraction este réalisée par le northbridge, parcontre le proc ne saurait pas adresser de la DDR2.

----------

## widan

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Après les dilemmes c'est genre 3800+ avez 2*512 de L2 ou l'optéron juste au dessus avec 2* 1Mo.

 

La disponibilité des Opterons en socket 939 a été assez hasardeuse à un moment, je sais pas si c'est toujours le cas par contre. Les Opterons sont très demandés pour l'o/c, par contre je sais pas quelle est la différence de perfs entre les deux à la fréquence d'origine. Faut voir aussi la différence de prix.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Les o/c avec les sèche cheveux de chez noiseblocker je préfère éviter (surtout que j'ai déjà explosé un S4... quand tu lance mprime et que tu revient et que ça pue le cramé chez toi ben t'as peur) donc silence en priorité après si c'est froid et silencieux pourquoi pas un o/c mais c'est pas prioritaire.

 

Noiseblocker c'est pas trop bruyant je crois (en tout cas niveau "sèche cheveux" y'a bien pire - un Vantec Tornado par exemple - là c'est vraiment hyper bruyant). Par contre c'est sûr que le ventilo qui grille c'est pas top.

Déjà évite le rad box si tu veux quelque chose de silencieux. Il est assez silencieux à l'air libre, mais il est thermorégulé, et dans un boîtier fermé où la température est forcément plus élevée qu'à l'air libre, ça peut devenir assez bruyant (le ventilo est un Delta, et cette marque n'est pas spécialement réputée pour son silence - c'est plutôt le contraire).

Quelques liens sur "comment réduire le bruit d'un PC": le forum PC silencieux, Silent PC Review, et son forum.

----------

## boozo

'alute

<mode Anigel = on>

j'ai pas tout suivi de votre discussion très technique mais je vote pour Asus T2-P... viens d'en monter un, çà vaut une misère et c'est remarquablement silencieux avec un sata Seagate en xfs   :Shocked:   j'en reviens toujours pas   :Shocked: 

<mode Anigel = off>

comment ? je suis à coté de la plaque ?! Mesdames... -------------->-)))°>--------   :Arrow:  []

----------

## apocryphe

276.90   	1.816 FF  	    	AMD Athlon 64 3800+

127.90   	839 FF  	    	DFI Lanparty UT nF4 Ultra-D

85.80   	562 FF  	    	TwinMOS DDR PC3200 512 Mo X 2

28.00   	184 FF  	    	LC Power LC6420G 14cm 420watt

-----518,60 euro

voila il te reste 182 euro....

jte voyais dessus par les carte mere donc la j'ai pas megotter et j'ai pris de la qualiter... ( mais cest sur que tu peu grater 40 euro sur la carte mere... mais bon le chipset est quand meme un organne essentiel dans un pc... ce serait domage de le negliger surtout avec un cpu a 200/300 euro...)

pour l'alim elle est de bonne qualiter avec un rapport qualiter prix imbatable, et plutot super silencieuse

pour la ram... ba la evite la noname pour un chipset exigent comme celui ci, donc il faut du costo... twinmos est une marque qui beneficit aussi d'un bon rapport qualiter prix

----------

## Somy

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 127.90   	839 FF  	    	DFI Lanparty UT nF4 Ultra-D
> 
> 

 

je déconseille, j'ai passé 6 mois à chercher pourquoi la compilationn de gcc passait 1 fois sur 12 à cause de cette carte...

----------

## widan

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 28.00      184 FF            LC Power LC6420G 14cm 420watt
> ```
> ...

 

LC power  :Rolling Eyes:  Ils ont eu plusieurs fois des alims qui ont grillé lors de comparatifs (MatBe a explosé une 550W, et Presence-PC a eu la même mésaventure). Bon c'est pas le même modèle, d'accord, mais ça donne pas une impression de qualité pour la marque. Elles ont l'air "un peu" fragiles sous forte charge. Après c'est sûr que c'est pas cher, mais bon... une alim qui claque, ça peut faire des dégâts.

----------

## apocryphe

widan

hum, generalement c'est plutot mega reputer comme alim et avec du 420 sans carte grafique surpuissante ta le temps de voir venir... a montgalet ils en vendent et y a peu de retour... mais bon apres oui tu peu t acheter une antec a 60 euro... moi c'etais juste pour casser les prix... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 127.90  839 FF DFI Lanparty UT nF4 Ultra-D
> 
> je déconseille, j'ai passé 6 mois à chercher pourquoi la compilationn de gcc passait 1 fois sur 12 à cause de cette carte...
> ...

 

si quelqu'un a eu le meme pb ou a cette carte et peu temoigner...

----------

## widan

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> hum, generalement c'est plutot mega reputer comme alim et avec du 420 sans carte grafique surpuissante ta le temps de voir venir... a montgalet ils en vendent et y a peu de retour...

 

J'ai pas dit que ce modèle particulier claquait souvent (si il est basé sur un circuit totalement différent, il peut marcher très bien). Juste qu'on peut se poser des questions quand on voit ce qui arrive à d'autres modèles de la même marque.

Et puis aussi j'ai eu une alim (noname) qui a explosé (au sens propre, un condensateur était à moitié désintégré), et qui m'a grillé un Athlon XP, une CM et deux disques durs. Alors maintenant je fais hyper gaffe avec les alims (peut-être un peu trop, mais bon, je préfère être prudent).

----------

## Enlight

Ben pour l'alim c'est bon j'avais déjà claqué à mort dans une antec true control 550W tous les voltages réglables et même la vitesse du ventilo d'alim (d'ailleurs à fond ça peut même servir à balayer les feuilles mortes). Pour la carte mère comme dit pas de NF 4 vu que ça implique pci-express (et franchement la carte graphique j'en ai rien a péter j'ai une 5700 LE, et elle me va très bien).

Pour le prix du 3800+ je suis assez impressionné car j'avais rien vu sous les 300, l'optéron dual core d'entrée de gamme je l'ai vu vers les 400. Pour la RAM comme dit je me tatonne pour ECC ou pas (1/8 de bande passante bouffé en plus pour un gros ricer comme moi c'est un coup dur (mais bon comme dit j'ai des envie d'hardened), et c'est p'tet là que + de L2 se justifierait)

Sinon widan, noiseblocker c'est catastrophique à mon sens j'ai 3 S2 actuellement et un SE2 (de mémoire le nom bref le 12 cm de diamètre) le SE ça passe grace au rhéobus => voltage au min, les S2 m'empechent de dormir et lorsque j'avais le S4, ben mon maxtor sata qu'était en reiser-3.6 à l'époque, j'étais persuadé qu'il ne faisait pas de bruit... c'est pour dire (mais j'ai arrangé ça à coups de mkfs.xfs et readahead++)

par contre ce passage : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Déjà évite le rad box si tu veux quelque chose de silencieux. Il est assez silencieux à l'air libre, mais il est thermorégulé, et dans un boîtier fermé où la température est forcément plus élevée qu'à l'air libre, ça peut devenir assez bruyant (le ventilo est un Delta, et cette marque n'est pas spécialement réputée pour son silence - c'est plutôt le contraire). 

 

j'ai pas tout calé, tu veux dire box dans le sens opposé à bulk? i.e. le rad d'origine? Comment ça thermorégulé? Faut vraiment éviter ce rad comme la peste, ou changer le ventilo suffit?

----------

## widan

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> j'ai pas tout calé, tu veux dire box dans le sens opposé à bulk? i.e. le rad d'origine?

 

Le rad fourni par AMD avec le proco.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Comment ça thermorégulé?

 

Il y a une sonde thermique dessus, et il accélère tout seul quand ça chauffe. En théorie c'est génial (si le proco chauffe pas, le ventilo reste au mini et est silencieux, et en burn, le ventilo accélère et devient plus bruyant - mais quand on est en idle, ça reste calme).

En pratique ça l'est moins. La sonde thermique est dans le flux d'air du ventilo, donc elle est surtout influencée par la température de l'air, donc du boitier, plutôt que par celle du processeur. L'air dans un boîtier fermé va vite chauffer (sauf si il y a vraiment un bon flux d'air pour sortir la chaleur, et encore), et le ventilo va accélérer tout seul même en idle, alors que la température CPU est très raisonnable. Et quand il accélère, il n'est pas du tout silencieux.

Ca c'était vrai pour le rad fourni avec mon 3000+ (j'avais 2 ventilos de 80mm à l'arrière pour sortir l'air chaud, mais ça suffisait pas et le ventilo du proco devenait franchement bruyant - et pourtant la machine n'était pas spécialement silencieuse par ailleurs). Je viens de regarder le rad box de mon 3800+, le rad est un peu différent, mais le ventilo est le même que celui du 3000+ (un Delta AFB0712HHB), donc j'imagine qu'il se comporterait pareil (j'ai pas testé, mon 3800+ tourne sous watercooling et en silence).

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Faut vraiment éviter ce rad comme la peste, ou changer le ventilo suffit?

 

Il y a un petit problème si on veut changer le ventilo. Le ventilo est un... 70mm. Va trouver un ventilo de 70 silencieux (ou même non silencieux d'ailleurs). Moi j'avais laissé le boitier ouvert (air frais  :Arrow:  ventilo discret), ça restait raisonnable. Puis j'ai mis un rad Zalman, et j'ai pu fermer le boitier.

----------

## apocryphe

Enlight

j'ai vaguement cru comprendre que tu voulais 2 disque durs top qualiter en plus... hum sa va etre dur de faire une config a 700 euro avec tout ce que tu veux...

sinon pour les prix je me suis pas trop casser la tete: monsieurprix.com , voila si sa peut t'aider ( c'est sensiblement les meme prix qu'a montgalet... mais toi t'habite pas paris je crois..) www.rue-montgallet.com ( ya quelques boutiques qui font des commande depuis le net)

j'aurai tendance a sacrifier la config, pour une carte mere a 40/60 euro et un cpu a 140/180 euro...

----------

## Enlight

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> Enlight
> 
> j'ai vaguement cru comprendre que tu voulais 2 disque durs top qualiter en plus... hum sa va etre dur de faire une config a 700 euro avec tout ce que tu veux...
> 
> sinon pour les prix je me suis pas trop casser la tete: monsieurprix.com , voila si sa peut t'aider ( c'est sensiblement les meme prix qu'a montgalet... mais toi t'habite pas paris je crois..) www.rue-montgallet.com ( ya quelques boutiques qui font des commande depuis le net)
> ...

 

Pour les disquedurs, commedit j'ai un bon maxtor en sata, je pense acheter son jumeau donc environ 80 , mais je le compte pas forcément dans le budget, ça peut attendre.

un optéron 165, environ 400

asus A8V, environ 70

2 * 512 de kingston 3200 cas3 ECC, environ 110

ou 2 * 1024 de DDR400 cas2, environ 150 selon la marque

On est dans le budget là!   :Very Happy:  même avec le disque dur!!!

----------

## Enlight

@Widan : Merci pour l'explication, je viens de regarder ton zallman, il a l'air vraiment bien ce ventirad et est annoncé compatible avec l' A8V, Il sonne comment à tes oreilles?

edit : je réponds tout seul à ma question : "1. Silent CPU Cooler CPU of the year 2004 - Zalman CNPS7000B-Cu/AlCu"

Me reste plus qu'a réfléchir à prendre de l'ECC ou pas, mais quand je m'apperçois que pour quelques euros de plus j'ai 2Go au lieu d'un, que forcément ça fait plus de bande passante et que ça permets des timings plus agressifs... Dans le doute je vais quand même tenter de voir un comparatif K8T800 vs Nforce3. Quand à Nforce 3 vs 4 j'imagine que ça ne change pas des masses à part pci-express VS AGP, ou bien?

----------

## widan

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> @Widan : Merci pour l'explication, je viens de regarder ton zallman, il a l'air vraiment bien ce ventirad et est annoncé compatible avec l' A8V, Il sonne comment à tes oreilles?

 

Déjà ça s'utilise essentiellement sous-volté (en 12V ça s'entend bien). En 5V il est très discret (quand je faisais des tests, avec la CM hors boitier, il fallait tendre l'oreille pour savoir si la machine était allumée en entrant dans ma chambre, et encore on entendait surtout l'alim). En fait on perd assez peu en performances de refroidissement même si on réduit la vitesse du ventilo, c'est pour ça que ce rad est intéressant.

Silent PC Review a testé les ventirads de cette famille ici. Ils ont des mesures de bruit et température pour les différentes tensions d'alim du ventilo également. L'article concerne le 7700 (la version avec un ventilo de 12cm), mais ils mentionnent aussi le 7000 ici. Ils ont aussi des enregistrements du bruit des ventilos...

J'avais le 7000AlCu (ventilo de 92mm, rad alu et cuivre), il y a une version tout en cuivre aussi, et il y a les 7700 (ventilos de 120mm) dans les deux versions AlCu et Cu, mais bon là ça commence à faire gros (et lourd) sur la carte mère.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Me reste plus qu'a réfléchir à prendre de l'ECC ou pas, mais quand je m'apperçois que pour quelques euros de plus j'ai 2Go au lieu d'un, que forcément ça fait plus de bande passante et que ça permets des timings plus agressifs...

 

Si tu décides de prendre de la RAM ECC, surtout vérifie que c'est de la ECC unbuffered (ie non registered) et surtout pas de la registered (les Athlon64 en s939 n'aiment pas la RAM registered). Il faut bien vérifier parce que souvent la RAM ECC qu'on trouve est en fait de la ECC registered (pour les serveurs à base d'Opterons en s940 qui n'acceptent pas la unbuffered eux).

----------

## Enlight

Bon je mets pour info côté prix, on va pas faire de pub mais j'ai commandé en ligne sur un site qui commence en "ld" et finis en "lc" (comprendre que ça viendra début de semaine prochaine au pire des cas pas comme d'autres sites...

 *Quote:*   

>  1  	 AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 3800+ Socket 939 0.09 micron (version boîte)  	 263,29     	 263,29   
> 
>  1 	 ASUSTeK A8V (VIA K8T800 Pro) - ATX 	 63,13    	 63,13   
> 
>  1 	 Corsair TWINX1024-3200XLPRO - TwinX 2x512 Mo DDR-SDRAM PC3200 X-Treme Low Latency (avec LEDs) 	 207,78    	 207,78   
> ...

 

edit : oui j'ai repris de la corsair, mais plus personne d'autre tient les 2/2/2/5 de nos jours

----------

## kwenspc

agp par contre... c'est un peu dommage. 90% des cartes vendues maintenant sont en PCI express. (en plus les agp de même niveau avec les pci express sont souvent un poil plus cher)

Sinon quels disques vas tu prendre?

----------

## Anthyme

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bon je mets pour info côté prix, on va pas faire de pub mais j'ai commandé en ligne sur un site qui commence en "ld" et finis en "lc" (comprendre que ça viendra début de semaine prochaine au pire des cas pas comme d'autres sites...
> 
>  *Quote:*    1  	 AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 3800+ Socket 939 0.09 micron (version boîte)  	 263,29     	 263,29   
> 
>  1 	 ASUSTeK A8V (VIA K8T800 Pro) - ATX 	 63,13    	 63,13   
> ...

 

Sacheque les timming de nos jour sont moins determinant qu'a l epoque des athlon XP et vaux mieu privilegier des haut frequence a timming moyen comme du 3-4-4-7 qu un basse avec bon timming comme du 2-2-2-5...

jte conseille le forum de pc-test il sont spé en hardware il sauront aprouver ce que je dis  :Wink: 

sinon pour la ram j ai de la corsair C2 qui suffit emplement (elle monte a 260MHz sans broncher) et ca te ferai gagner 70 quand meme ...

Pour l'AGP je suis dac avec kwenspc, ca serai dommage

sinon je te souhaite bienvenu chez les utilisateur gentoo multi-cpu  :Wink: 

(en plus c cool ta 2 pingouin dans le framebuffer au boot au lieu d un lol ! )

----------

## titoucha

Tu aurrais vraiment du prendre du pci-express, pour avoir une carte mère plus évolutive, je trouves dommages de te faire une nouvelle config avec une plateforme qui comporte une norme en fin de vie (agp).

Par contre tu verras le dualcore c'est vraiment top pour la compil et la réactivité.

----------

## Enlight

Bah comme dit les gars, la carte graphique elle doit faire tourner un wm et quelques terms, rien de bien violent niveau graphique, je ne joue jamais... si j'ai des envies de jeux vidéos j'irais m'acheter une play2 et hop...

Les tests de pc-test sont sympas en effet, mais il faut se rappeler qu'ils sont effectués avec windows et donc les drivers qui vont de paire, par exemple le nforce2 ultra 400 atomisait tout sur athlon-xp et sous win, ce n'était pas forcément vrai sous nux (un moment ça tournait même pas du tout).

Pour les timings 2 choses, si déjà on a un controleur ddr intégré pour réduire les latences, autant mettre le paquet je trouve, surtout qu'on a "que" 512Mo par cpu de cache L2. Ensuite depuis que la pagination est utilisée, le RAS to CAS et le RAS sont aumoins aussi importants que le CAS IMHO et pour ce que j'en ai testé (i.e. 2/3/x/y marchera comme 3/2/x/y, mais un 2.5/3/x/ torchais un 2/4/x/y, maintenant c'est vra que c'était sur un athlon xp)

Par contre avec la ram que j'ai commandé il parraît qu'il faut oublier le RAD dont parlait widan (question de place sur certaines cartes mères), faudra voir par la suite...

Sinon @kwenspc j'ai déjà mon maxtor 80Go / 8Mo, je pense que je lui offrirait un clone sous peu histoire de faire du stepping.

valà valà j'ai super hate que ça arrive et de voir si comme on me l'a toujours dit, XFS est monstrueusement impressionant sur machines smp et smp/raid de surcroit... J'ai surtout super-hate de ré-avoir un linux! Par contre j'aurais vraiment besoin de windows (je suis censé devenir une bête avec excel... c'est pas gagné) alors je me dis windows64 béta gratuit (ben ouais j'ai pas de licence XP à moi)? la machine sera-t'elle capable de me faire tourner viablement winwin dans qemu (pas envie d'offrir une partoche à XP)???

----------

## Anthyme

merde j'avais pas vu que c'etait commandé ^^ ... vive les conseils inutile ^^

sinon je parlais du forum de pc-test pour te filer des conseils mais bon c'est plsu la peine  :Wink: 

++

----------

## titoucha

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bah comme dit les gars, la carte graphique elle doit faire tourner un wm et quelques terms, rien de bien violent niveau graphique, je ne joue jamais... si j'ai des envies de jeux vidéos j'irais m'acheter une play2 et hop...

 

Entièrement d'accord, je suis comme toi je ne joue pas, ma remarque était plutôt dans le sens de si tu garde quelques temps ton matériel et que ta carte graphique rend l'âme ce sera peut-être plus dur d'en trouver une nouvelle.

----------

## Enlight

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Bah comme dit les gars, la carte graphique elle doit faire tourner un wm et quelques terms, rien de bien violent niveau graphique, je ne joue jamais... si j'ai des envies de jeux vidéos j'irais m'acheter une play2 et hop... 
> 
> Entièrement d'accord, je suis comme toi je ne joue pas, ma remarque était plutôt dans le sens de si tu garde quelques temps ton matériel et que ta carte graphique rend l'âme ce sera peut-être plus dur d'en trouver une nouvelle.

 

Parle pas de malheur stp!!! Y'a déjà assez de truc qui m'ont laché! Mais effectivement je n'ai pas du tout envisagé le problème sous cet angle.

----------

## titoucha

Alors longue vie à ton matériel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Par contre, pour ton histoire de windows enlight, je suis un peu comme toi, j'en ai souvent besoin pour deux ou trois conneries.

Moi j'attend avec impatience les CPU AMD Pacifica pour pouvoir faire tourner un Windaube sous Xen  ou les Intel VT mais Intel je kiff pas trop !!

Sinon ben longue vie à ton matos !!!   :Wink: 

----------

## Anthyme

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Par contre, pour ton histoire de windows enlight, je suis un peu comme toi, j'en ai souvent besoin pour deux ou trois conneries.
> 
> Moi j'attend avec impatience les CPU AMD Pacifica pour pouvoir faire tourner un Windaube sous Xen  ou les Intel VT mais Intel je kiff pas trop !!
> 
> Sinon ben longue vie à ton matos !!!  

 

C quoi ca ? ca a quoi de particulier ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien en fait pour simple, pour faire tourner un OS en virtuel sous Xen (OS Guest) il faut modifier le noyau de celui-ci mais grâce à ces nouveaux CPU, l'hyperviseur se trouvera dans le CPU en lui même ce qui va permettre de faire tourner les OS Guest sans aucune  modification.

A cause des license windaube, tu peux pas modifier son kernel.

Vas sur le site de Xen ou Wikipedia ou c'est mieux expliqué car moi j'ai un peu de mal à expliqué    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Enlight

Oki oki, j'ai monté la bête hier soir comme elle ne se connecte qu'en wifi (que j'ai qu'un lecteur CD et que mon floppy est mort (ma soeur y a coincé une disquette si quelqu'un a une méthode valable pour la faire sortir, j'ai essayer de l'apater avec de la nourritute retc... mais rien n'y fait)) je me suis dit j'installe win et je me tente une LFS au travers de Qemu... Pas de bol win veut absolument les drivers de la mobo via disquette...

Je me dis pas grave je vais chopper la dernière kubuntu amd64 mais ma freebox a dit stop à 90% du dwl... les nerfs!

Là je me suis rappelé que j'avais un vieux cd ubuntu (x86)qui trainait, je le lance... facile mais plusieurs tru me chippotent

1) je modprobe pci_acx (varte wifi avec chipset TI) et nada que dalle donc... help!!!

2) je fait un cat /proc/cpuinfo, il ne me compte qu'un seul proc (je me dis qu'ils ont pas mis le support smp, mais ils ont pas le config support dans le kernel pour vérifier) et pourtant ça va vite mais incroyablement vite!!!! je lance firefox en moins d'une seconde!!! alors suis-je vraiment supposer voir 2 CPU??? ça veut dire que ça va torcher encore plus???

3) ils savent pas installer grub sur du X/JFS bon tant pis j'aviserai

4) ext3 est ultra rapide et silencieux, faudra que je checke le fstab pour voir ce qu'ils ont comme option....

5) pas de sse3 dans le cpuinfo WTF???

6) ah j'oubliais c'est quoi le mdp root par défaut sur ubuntu??????????   :Shocked: 

----------

## Enlight

Bon je m'offre un réponse partielle :

- oui il faut voir 2 CPU (snif là l'émotion m'étouffe j'imagine à peine ce que ça va donner)

- sse3 => pni (Prescott New Instructions)

----------

## kopp

Pour le mot de passe root, me semble que tu ne le connsais pas, mais qu'il suffit de faire sudo passwd

ou sudo bash puis passwd

Pour le reste, je ferais comme si j'avais rien lu sur les performances...  :Smile: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> alors suis-je vraiment supposer voir 2 CPU??? ça veut dire que ça va torcher encore plus???
> 
> 

 

Voir 2 CPU c'est sur.

Pour la vitesse, oui et non.

Tu ne lancera pas mozilla plus vite, mais si tu lance un emerge puis decide de lancé mozila, alors la il va se lancé comme si tu ne fesait pas l'emerge...

Sinon, initng s'impose avec ce genre de processeur, enfin si tu ne laisse pas tourné ton pv 24/24h.

Pense aussi a config la varible dans le make.conf : MAKEOPTS="-jX" avec X=5 dans ton cas, non ?

----------

## widan

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> ma soeur y a coincé une disquette si quelqu'un a une méthode valable pour la faire sortir

 

La seule façon que je connais c'est d'ouvrir le lecteur pour voir ce qui bloque et essayer de la décoincer "de l'intérieur".

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 3) ils savent pas installer grub sur du X/JFS bon tant pis j'aviserai

 

Il n'est pas indispensable de mettre XFS sur /boot...

----------

## dapsaille

Pour la disquette conciéé utilise une lame plate (ouais un couteau :p ) et entre la a partir de la droite ou de la gauche puis revient doucement jusqu'à sentir la résistance de la languette .. la appuies sur ta lame vers la bas (pas au fond du lecteur hein ) et ca devrait sortit :p

hahaha ces souvenirs de l'amiga :p

----------

## Enlight

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   alors suis-je vraiment supposer voir 2 CPU??? ça veut dire que ça va torcher encore plus???
> 
>  
> 
> Voir 2 CPU c'est sur.
> ...

 

Sauf erreur de ma part faut raisonner en threads et non en taches, ou bien? Donc même pour une appli le biproc doit changer quelque chose, non?

Sinon nb_CPU +1 >= makeopt >= 2 * nb_CPU +1

----------

## boozo

'alute

juste pour une ch'tite demande de retours sur pni... j'ai jamais résussi à compiler avec alors si tu testes je serais bien content d'avoir ton ressenti  (et tes CFlags)  merci  :Wink: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *BuBuaBu wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*   alors suis-je vraiment supposer voir 2 CPU??? ça veut dire que ça va torcher encore plus???
> 
>  
> 
> Voir 2 CPU c'est sur.
> ...

 

Oui, c'et bien en threads qu'il faut compter, mais une appli du genre firefox ne fait pas appel a plus d'un threads au demarage.

Deplus il n'y a pas que le cpu dans la machine, donc tu sera toujours limité par la bande passante de la mémoire, car sur cette carte il me semble qu'il y a qu'un seul controleur. Contrairement a des carte dual opteron ou on peut en avoir deux. (un pour chaque proc + des ponts)

----------

## titoucha

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Sinon nb_CPU +1 >= makeopt >= 2 * nb_CPU +1

 

J'utilise cette formule que j'ai vu plusieurs fois dans des docs -j(n+1)*2 ce qui fait  un makeopts de 6 dans ton cas, mais bon le nombre à mettre dans makeopts est sujet à discution.   :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> juste pour une ch'tite demande de retours sur pni... j'ai jamais résussi à compiler avec alors si tu testes je serais bien content d'avoir ton ressenti  (et tes CFlags)  merci 

 

http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2004-02/txt00007.txt => -msse3 d'après ce que je vois là dedans (sous reserve de changements ultérieurs)

Par contre doit y'avoir un .h dans le code de gcc qui nous dit tout ce qui est défini par les différentes valeurs de march... si quelqu'un (widan?) se rappele lequel c'est je suis preneur.

----------

## boozo

arf ! -mpni deprecated   :Laughing: 

bon ben je testerai -msse3 et/ou -mfpmath=sse3 alors

merci   :Wink: 

[Edit] au fait selon Leander256 il fallait l'activer en couplant avec sse2 c'est toujours d'actualité ?

----------

## Enlight

 *boozo wrote:*   

> arf ! -mpni deprecated  
> 
> bon ben je testerai -msse3 et/ou -mfpmath=sse3 alors
> 
> merci  
> ...

 

T'as pas lu vilain!   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> +  /* Turn on SSE2 builtins for -msse3.  */
> 
> +  if (TARGET_SSE3)
> ...

 

même sans le commentaire c'est lisible   :Laughing: 

sinon j'ai réussi a décoincer mon lecteur disquette, mais sitot remonté et une fois l'ordinateur sous tension, il s'est enpressé de cramer... ça fait assez peur à voir...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Pour le mot de passe root, me semble que tu ne le connsais pas, mais qu'il suffit de faire sudo passwd
> 
> ou sudo bash puis passwd
> 
> Pour le reste, je ferais comme si j'avais rien lu sur les performances... 

 

ou bien sudo su - puis passwd (oui, un post qui sert a rien)

pour le coup du ext3 silencieux et rapide, c'est peut etre a cause de l'abscence de DMA ? ah bin, non on a dit rapide. bon, je sert vraiment a rien ce soir

----------

## kopp

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> bon, je sert vraiment a rien ce soir

 

Si tu le dis, on va pas chercher à te contredire hein   :Laughing: 

Bon allez, je sors   :Arrow:  dodo

----------

## Enlight

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Pour le mot de passe root, me semble que tu ne le connsais pas, mais qu'il suffit de faire sudo passwd
> 
> ou sudo bash puis passwd
> 
> Pour le reste, je ferais comme si j'avais rien lu sur les performances...  
> ...

 

En fait j'ai regardé le fstab, pas d'options particulières, ils utilisent peut être un sysctl pour syncer moins souvent... chépotrop!

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> enlight@Unicorn:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
> ...

 

M'a pas l'air normal ça, ou bien?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> M'a pas l'air normal ça, ou bien?

 Gouverneur ondemand dans le kernel ? (par exemple).

```
 cat /proc/cpuinfo

...

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

...

cpu MHz         : 1001.313

```

```
# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

ondemand
```

EDIT:

```
 zgrep GOV /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

```

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> root@Unicorn:/home/enlight# zgrep GOV /proc/config.gz
> 
> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y
> 
> # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set
> ...

 

Connais rien là dessus, tu pourrais me faire un rapide briefing? La fréquences'ajuste? ça fait rien perdre en perfs?

Ah ben c'est la fête, j'ai lancé une grosse commande et zou :

 *Quote:*   

> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
> 
> cpu family      : 15
> ...

 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Connais rien là dessus, tu pourrais me faire un rapide briefing? La fréquences'ajuste? ça fait rien perdre en perfs?
> 
> 

 

C'est ça, quand t'es en iddle (75% du temps), la fréquence baisse, et quand la charge monte, la fréquence aussi.

Après, t'as plusieurs type de réglages, qui vont influencer sur le temps de montée, le temps de descente. Tu peux aussi choisir d'être en userspace.

Chez moi, un truc qui me satisfait:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/local.start

# charge et cool'n'quiet

echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/ignore_nice

echo 25 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold

```

Le ignore_nice, c'est pour emerge et les autres programmes "nicés": ils sont pris en compte dans les seuils.

Faut jouer avec pour trouver ce qui te satisfait le plus. Y'a eu quelques thread dans le forum amd64 sur les différentes possibilités. Tu peux voir aussi ce  thread -> surtout la fin, au début c'est un peu outdated.

+

----------

## Enlight

ok merci, mais toutes les infos que tu envoyes dans cpu0 tu fais idem pour cpu1, non?

----------

## marvin rouge

euh, moi j'en ai qu'un, donc je peux pas te répondre. (eh oui, monocore...)

----------

## Enlight

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> euh, moi j'en ai qu'un, donc je peux pas te répondre. (eh oui, monocore...)

 

Ah ok, je croyais que c'était propre aux tout derniers dual core.

----------

## guilc

Si ça peut t'interesser, perso j'utilise ceci (j'avais déja collé ça sur un topic, mais je retrouve plus) :

```
# cat /etc/init.d/cpu-ondemand

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-20045 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

opts="${opts} min max"

depend() {

    need localmount

}

start() {

    ebegin "Setting ondemand governor"

    echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

    echo 1        > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/ignore_nice

    echo 25       > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold

    echo 2        > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/sampling_down_factor

    cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/sampling_rate_min > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/sampling_rate

    eend $?

}

max() {

    ebegin "Setting performance governor"

    echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

    eend $?

}

min() {

    ebegin "Setting powersave governor"

    echo powersave > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

    eend $?

}

stop() {

    ebegin "Setting default (performance) governor"

    max

    eend $?

}

```

Non expérimenté sur du dual-core, mais je suppose qu'il faut faire la même chose sur cpu1 et cpu0.

----------

## Enlight

Merci, je garde ça de côté d'ici à mon retour sous gentoo.

----------

## BuBuaBu

Normalement tes deux cpu doivent être a la même fréquence, donc il faut config pour l'un et laissé l'autre tranqu'il, sa ce fait tout seul.

----------

